# موضوع بحث ماجستير في الاتصالات



## tele-eng (9 فبراير 2010)

الاخوة المهندسين
السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
انا الان بصدد دراسة ماجستير الاتصالات بالبحث ارجو مساعدتي في ايجاد افكار مناسبة وجديدة ليكون دراسة بحث ماجستير...
ودمتم سالمين ،،،


----------



## nabru (12 فبراير 2010)

merciiiiiiiiiiiii


----------

